# Steve Wojciechowski to Marquette



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451005877466963968


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Good hire.. i wanted him far more than Howland or Martin


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Great hire


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

The Marquette coaching search was extremely public. Looks like a pretty good get as long as he's more Coach K than Quin Snyder.


----------

